# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  IBMA Anyone?

## Mikey G

I was interested to see how many of the Mandolin Cafe members were going to be at IBMA, and were looking forward to some late night jamming. The last IBMA I went to resulted in very little sleep, but a whole lot of fine playing, which is a worthwhile tade off! It would be really great to hook up with some of you guys in Nashville and get those mandolins barking!

----------


## Klaus Wutscher

I will be there. Wouldn´t it be great to have a cafe member meeting? I would love to meet some of the people I have been typing at (and pick a tune or two or ten or...)

----------


## Will Kimble

Hi Klaus,

Hope to see you there!!!

Will Kimble

----------


## Klaus Wutscher

Hi Will,
Definitely! Will you bring your personal mando with you? Please make sure that I won´t be able to check it out... Just kidding, I am looking forward to meeting you and maybe see some of your new creations. Will you have a booth also?
This is gonna be huge, I´ve never been in Nashville before, talk about overkill!

all the best
klaus

----------


## Pete Martin

I'm going, leaving here Saturday. If there is a meeting place, time, let me know.

----------


## EastmanGordon

How about a cafe meeting in my room at the Ren? (it's a jamming room so we can make noise) on Friday evening sometime?
We will have a bass, some mandos and some guitars there and perhaps a few libational refreshments?
Anyone interested?
Gordon

----------


## Spruce

I'm in....

----------


## Klaus Wutscher

Sounds great!

----------


## Will Kimble

Hi Klaus,

No booth this year, but I am going to have some new mandos on display over at Cotten Music. #And I am sponsoring a Mike Compton / David Long concert at Bongo Java on Wednesday night at 8:00 PM - please come! #

Are you bringing your blacktop A? #I am excited to hear how it is breaking in.

See you there,
Will Kimble

----------


## Pete Martin

I'm game.

----------


## EastmanGordon

Let's do it!

Drop by the Eastman Booth and I'll give you the room number and the secret codeword that will get you in. The best time to do this might be early evening when the day activities end and before the night starts a hopping.
See you all there!
Gordon
ps. What's the concensus, sourmash or single malt?

----------


## kyblue

Hey Will,

You keep tempting me to come down on Wednesday night for the Compton show. Guess that would give me an excuse to do some shopping away from downtown until time to check into the Sheraton on Thursday afternoon.

I would like to see more of those Kimbles...

Paula

p.s. Gordon, Klaus, and all, would like to meet you too, would some fine KY bourbon gain someone admittance to this party?

----------


## EastmanGordon

It will gain admittance but it might severely impair the ability to leave.  

Can't wait to meet you all!
Gordon

----------


## Spruce

_"What's the concensus, sourmash or single malt? "_

When in Rome.....

----------


## Klaus Wutscher

Will: Yes, I´ll bring the blacktop. I think you will like what you hear.
I will also bring my Apitius F-5 for some potential horsetrading/sale.
As far as beverages, bringing over stuff from Austria might be tricky, but that should not mean that I show up emptyhanded...

see you all there soon

klaus

----------


## Mark Normand

I'm in, even tho I don't know any of you, I would like to!  Will try to get the secret password LOL!

----------


## JimRichter

I'll be down there Tuesday through Saturday AM. I'm staying at the Best Western, but will probably spend my time between Mr. Kimble's showcase for David Long and Mike Compton (I'll be running sound for the first time in several years) Wednesday night and probably Butch Robins' suite at the Renaissance. Butch's suite is bound to have some hot picking.

BUT, I STRONGLY encourage Cafe people to come out to Will's showcase Wednesday night. THAT is where the discriminating Cafe members will be--would be a helluva place to meet each other and listen to the incomparable Misters Compton and Long. WIll will have his new Kimbles out there (check out Will's oval holes--I swear the next mandolin I buy will be a Kimble oval hole) and I'll have my Kimble F5. Mike will have his Kimble octave and David will have his sweet snakehead Kimble oval. I know several Co-Mando list people will be stopping in so good place to meet and greet.

As I said, anyone staying in the Best Western is welcomed to look me up. I'm on one of the jamming floors so let's make some noise.

Jim

----------


## EastmanGordon

We've decided that we are going to have a mandocafe cocktail hour Thursday, Friday, Saturday in my jamming room at the Ren between the hours of 5 and 7. It will be a good place for us all to get together, drink responsibly, play mandos irresponsibly and we can finally put a face to the names we see every day here. It would make a good stop off point before moving on to dinner etc. This is a mandocafe get together, it's not a promo for Eastman, please bring any and all mandos for show and tell and (irresponsible) playing. I will post my room # here as soon as I know it. Looking forward to hanging out.
Gordon
I'll supply some refreshments and any thing you choose to bring with you will be gratefully added to the cache.

----------


## EastmanGordon

ps. My wife will be there, perhaps when I introduce you to her you just happen to say how much of a bargain that Michael Lewis Django Mando is and how someone would be crazy not to buy it...... nahhh, it'll never work. Forget I even mentioned it.

----------


## kyblue

Sounds good, Gordon! #Thanks...

p.s. I'll contribute a bottle of Woodford Reserve, made right down the road from me. Doesn't get any better than that!

----------

